# Can villagers hang up doorplates?



## starlightsong (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a heart doorplate that I don't wanna use on my own house anymore and I thought it'd look cute outside Marina's house, so I tried to put it up--but the game just told me doorplates should go on my front door! It seems I can't decorate villager's doors on my own, but if I just give the doorplate directly to Marina then is there a chance she'll hang it up?


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes! I did this for Tucker and he did hang it on his door!


----------



## Lizzie_ (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes! You can give your villagers door plates and they will put them on their doors. I gave Mira a mum wreath through the mail and she put it on her door the next day!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 3, 2020)

Lizzie_ said:


> Yes! You can give your villagers door plates and they will put them on their doors. I gave Mira a mum wreath through the mail and she put it on her door the next day!


Awesome, thank you for letting me know! I'll give Marina the heart doorplate and wait for her to put it up, then.


----------



## lunachii (Apr 3, 2020)

In the game trailer I saw several villager houses with different wreaths and stuff on the door, so you can definitely try to give it to her and see?


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes! I got a recipe for the crest doorplate which, when customized, look awfully similar to the Harry Potter house crests (green and silver? yellow and black? one with red, green, blue, and yellow? I see you game) so I've been making them and giving them to villagers to "sort" them. Every one I've given has been displayed so far.


----------



## Skiyoshi (Apr 3, 2020)

Just give it to them and eventually they will put it up. I randomly gave June a pansy wreath for fun but was pleasantly surprised when I saw it on her door the next day!


----------

